# Looking for a tiny hairpin clip..



## basenjib123 (Feb 25, 2019)

I have searched high and low for this tiny hairpin clip approx. 1/4" L and a wire diameter which that of a guitar string.  Does anyone know a source for these things?  .. I cannot find anything near this small size...Clip is in the pink circle.. Thanks, Joe.


----------



## Salvor6 (Feb 25, 2019)

Did you try Ebay? You can find almost anything there.


----------



## DAT510 (Feb 25, 2019)

Like these?






						Spring Wire Extended Prong Hairpin Cotter Pin, 5/16" L, 1/32" Pin Dia.
					

Cotter Pin, Hairpin, 1/32"Dx5/16" L, PK100




					www.grainger.com
				



!


----------



## Diecutter (Feb 25, 2019)

They use them a lot in automotive applications for throttle rod linkages, etc.  Many auto parts stores have a section with bubble pack of hard to find small hardware. Worth a try.  An alternative would be a c-clip if originality is not critical.


----------



## derf (Feb 25, 2019)

"e" clip would be easier to find locally. HF usually has assortments in a kit.


----------



## Dave Smith (Feb 25, 2019)

how many are you looking for and how soon do you need them?---Dave


----------



## basenjib123 (Feb 25, 2019)

Yeah, I tried eclips but it leaves too much slop.  I found those from granger but the wire is just too thick.   Thanks for the replies.  Keep 'em coming


----------



## benmychree (Feb 25, 2019)

Try an auto parts store; carburators use small clips like that, maybe a auto repair shop.


----------



## basenjib123 (Feb 25, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## bhigdog (Feb 25, 2019)

McMaster Carr. Everything for anything.....................Bob


----------



## Dave Smith (Feb 25, 2019)

if eclips have too much slop put two of them on---i have tiny hairpin clips but need to know exact size you need---Dave


----------



## Aukai (Feb 25, 2019)

__





						hair pin fastener clips - Google Search
					





					www.google.com


----------



## Dave Smith (Feb 25, 2019)

another way to solve your problem is to drill a tiny hole crosswise in the slot  and use a tiny cotter pin---you can use thin shim washers to take up any side slack---Dave


----------



## basenjib123 (Feb 25, 2019)

Thanks for all the replies.  It seems that the big problem is the thinness of the clip.  This clip is like piano wire perhaps ever a bit thinner.


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 25, 2019)

It is a fishing real. A full service tackle shop will have it.


----------



## Firstgear (Feb 25, 2019)

Seems to me when I was taking apart and reassembling my door mechanisms in my 60 Corvette there were some like that.  I circled below what I think it is....you can call them and ask what it looks like and it’s size....


----------



## cathead (Feb 25, 2019)

I save small parts from disassembled computers, radios, microwave ovens, small engines, etc and save the useful
stuff in bins.  That way one can usually find what you need without much trouble.   Old computer printers have a lot of
good small parts too as well as some handy shafting material.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



These bins are handy for electronic parts too such as resistors, capacitors, transistors, diodes, and small nuts and bolts.
I used one of those clips recently to make repairs on a phase lock loop control knob.  It works for me.

I have taken a small washer and removed a bit if it and pinched it together if I can't find the exact piece.

Saving this stuff saves me a lot of trips to town for stuff I would otherwise discard.


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 25, 2019)

Try making it from guitar strings, one pack will give a variety of wire sizes 
Ernie Ball is one brand


----------



## Firstgear (Feb 25, 2019)

I took your photo and posted it on the Corvette Forum where I am active and asked there.....will let you know


----------



## brino (Feb 25, 2019)

Hi Joe,

I'd like to help, but I need a little more to go on then that description and picture.
Can you supply dimensions, including the shaft diameter and wire diameter?
If I have one in the spring clip drawer I'd send it along free.

Also, I recently picked up a couple rolls of music wire (0.016" and 0.020") to try my hand at cold-form spring making for a very particular application.
If you need a few inches of those just PM me an address.

-brino


----------



## basenjib123 (Feb 25, 2019)

I get 1.5879 mm shaft size,  wire diameter 0.309 .. Thanks.


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 25, 2019)

As mentioned by cathead above, old printers and the like have those, and other useful parts. If I were home I could send you a few. Also looks much like those found in carb kits. Mike


----------



## basenjib123 (Feb 25, 2019)

Firstgear said:


> I took your photo and posted it on the Corvette Forum where I am active and asked there.....will let you know


Thanks,  I appreciate that.


----------



## basenjib123 (Feb 25, 2019)

FOMOGO said:


> As mentioned by cathead above, old printers and the like have those, and other useful parts. If I were home I could send you a few. Also looks much like those found in carb kits. Mike


I believe the carburetor clips are too thick.


----------



## cathead (Feb 25, 2019)

If you find a clip just a little too thick, it can be made thinner using a flat diamond hone.  400 grit works pretty well.


----------



## basenjib123 (Feb 25, 2019)

cathead said:


> If you find a clip just a little too thick, it can be made thinner using a flat diamond hone.  400 grit works pretty well.


Yeah,  I think that is what I am going to end up doing.   Thanks again for all the replies,  I really appreciate it.


----------



## basenjib123 (Feb 25, 2019)

Thanks for all of the replies...much appreciated.


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 25, 2019)

28 replies about a tiny clip- shows you how ocd we are LOL


----------



## Firstgear (Feb 25, 2019)

Here you go.....I got two answers...

first:  They are called hair pin clips or hitch pin. You can buy them at lowes or HD. This was one answer I got.

second: This is what I remembered, I have asked which Corvette vendor had this ad.....this could very well be the one that might fit as the shaft has a groove cut in it.


----------



## royesses (Feb 25, 2019)

We used to call those Jesus clips. They come in carburetor rebuild kits. Lisle still makes a tool to remove/install them. If you know of any older mechanics they may have a handful of them. They are small, most likely just the size you need.

Roy


----------



## 4ssss (Feb 25, 2019)

Why not try a guy that fixes reels.   If this guy doesn't have it no one will. At the end of his videos is his e mail and phone. He does answer. Or try Tuna's reel repair. He has thousands of parts.





__





						Reel Repair by Alan Tani - Index
					

Reel Repair by Alan Tani - Index



					alantani.com


----------



## Dave Smith (Feb 26, 2019)

this thread brings out why cathead, brino and I and lots of other thrifty members have unlimited supplies of items in our shops---we are never short of what we need and don't rely on stores for our needed items---I have many thousands of small eclips, c clips and hairpins -------supplies are just as important as machines and tools-----Dave


----------



## Firstgear (Feb 26, 2019)

Dave Smith said:


> this thread brings out why cathead, brino and I and lots of other thrifty members have unlimited supplies of items in our shops---we are never short of what we need and don't rely on stores for our needed items---I have many thousands of small eclips, c clips and hairpins -------supplies are just as important as machines and tools-----Dave


Do you have what he needs?


----------



## pablo (Feb 26, 2019)

catch the tool gremlin and shake thorelly then sweep the floor good


----------



## brino (Feb 26, 2019)

@basenjib123 Hi Joe,
I checked my spring clip drawer and did NOT find a compatible part.

However, the offer is still there for some music wire if you want to try to make one yourself.
This will be my first time trying to make my own springs, so I cannot offer much guidance though.

You said the wire diameter was 0.309mm so about 12 thou.
I have music wire in 16 thou and 20 thou.
Let me know if you think it would work and want to try it.

You can send a "PM" or private message if you want by hovering over my name/avatar you should see a "Start conversation" button.

-brino


----------



## Firstgear (Feb 26, 2019)

The Corvette pieces can be had at Corvette Central,  https://www.corvettecentral.com/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI8qrc-dfZ4AIVCoppCh1DUAypEAAYASAAEgLyNPD_BwE


----------



## basenjib123 (Feb 26, 2019)

4ssss said:


> Why not try a guy that fixes reels.   If this guy doesn't have it no one will. At the end of his videos is his e mail and phone. He does answer. Or try Tuna's reel repair. He has thousands of parts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately this type of clip is rarely used in the fishing reel world.  This reel is 60 years old and was only made for a few years making it more difficult to find parts for.  It belonged to my grandfather but otherwise has little monetary value.  They do show up on ebay at times so I might have to buy one for parts.  Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## basenjib123 (Feb 26, 2019)

brino said:


> @basenjib123 Hi Joe,
> I checked my spring clip drawer and did NOT find a compatible part.
> 
> However, the offer is still there for some music wire if you want to try to make one yourself.
> ...


Thank you very much for checking your supplies, I appreciate it.   I think I will wait and find another reel that I can get parts off of.


----------



## mcostello (Feb 26, 2019)

Lawn mower engines used small clips on governor linkages.


----------



## Dave Smith (Feb 26, 2019)

Firstgear said:


> Do you have what he needs?


yes I'm sure I do and if he PMs  me his address I will send him what he needs-for free-----Dave      *ps my shop is totally snowed under now but I will find some way to get in


----------



## basenjib123 (Feb 26, 2019)

Dave Smith said:


> yes I'm sure I do and if he PMs  me his address I will send him what he needs-for free-----Dave      *ps my shop is totally snowed under now but I will find some way to get in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sent you my shipping info Dave,  Thanks a million!


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 26, 2019)

Dave Smith said:


> yes I'm sure I do and if he PMs  me his address I will send him what he needs-for free-----Dave      *ps my shop is totally snowed under now but I will find some way to get in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dave Smith (Feb 26, 2019)

Yes it is and the sliding doors are frozen down so I can't get in to add supports---tomorrow I will try to get in because more snow is coming---it warmed up to zero today but colder temps are coming also this week---Dave


----------



## Ken from ontario (Feb 27, 2019)

Dave Smith said:


> yes I'm sure I do and if he PMs  me his address I will send him what he needs-for free-----Dave





Very familiar scene to those of us who deal with snow  4 months a year, just looking at it hurts my back, I try my best not to let snow accumulate too much , having a reliable and powerful snow blower helps a lot .
I hope you get to open your shop soon.


----------



## brino (Feb 27, 2019)

......yeah I remember snow blowing my roof one year when we had several big dumps.
Was very glad I had a small gas-powered unit that I could carry up a ladder.
-brino


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 27, 2019)

Dave Smith said:


> yes I'm sure I do and if he PMs  me his address I will send him what he needs-for free-----Dave      *ps my shop is totally snowed under now but I will find some way to get in
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Sitting here with the ac on looking at your pic.


----------

